# Kitten Sisters?



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

Can my two kittens really be sisters. Even though the lady who gave them to me said they are sisters but they look totally different and are two totally different types of cats?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup. I bet that you and your brothers don't look that much alike and you probably have a very different personality than at least one of them.


----------



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

*thanks*

Thank you very much because I look at kitten sister on the internet and they look very much alike.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Of course they can be from the same litter... unless a cat is a purebred you can end up with just about anything.

Also, a female can become pregnant from more than one male.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

When a mommy cat loves a daddy cat THIS much ...

Hey I can say that ~ she is my little girl LOL


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Oh definitely! I have two kittens as well who are brother and sister, and they look nothing alike. Katniss is a long haired gray and black tabby, and Finnick is a short haired orange tabby.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

Carmel said:


> Of course they can be from the same litter... unless a cat is a purebred you can end up with just about anything.
> 
> Also, a female can become pregnant from more than one male.


^^^this...unless they are a purebred...they can be totally different looking especially in colour...yet if one examines them as they get older...several common bone structures will start to show

These two are sisters from the same litter

Dot
 

Smudge
 


This is their mother with their other sister and brother









Quite the array but all are from the same mom.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep My Boo's siblings looked different then him.All five of his other siblings were orange,short haired with a Manx body shape,and long tails while he's flame pointed with a Siamese body type,long hair,and a Manx tail.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Savannah hasn't taken any genetic classes just yet :wink

For her its kind of confusing. The vet and even the microchip company has Sparta listed as Siamese and Mouse as a Calico. She keeps trying to tell everyone that Mouse is a Siamese too as they are sisters. I told her it was fine to say that Mouse was a Calico Siamese lololol

MOW ~ when she read your post (she is in bed now) she said, "Well of course my brothers are different but we all have the same last name." lolol

I think she is kind of stuck on what to call Mouse breed wise lol


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Calimese!Tell them it's a rare breed or color!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

praline said:


> I think she is kind of stuck on what to call Mouse breed wise lol


Ah, I see. Apparently when I was younger I told everyone my black cat was a Bombay.  

I imagine this won't be any help, but here goes:

The coat color does not tell you what breed they are, just like many cat breeds have several different coat patterns but they are all the same breed (like the Bengal). Any kitty that doesn't come from a breeder, where the cat's history can be traced back several generations, isn't really any breed at all. A "purebred", such as the Siamese, you can only get from breeders. A lot of people with a cats that _look_ like a Siamese tend to call their cat Siamese even though that is incorrect; just because you_ look_ like something doesn't mean you are one. Purebred cats cost a lot of money. Breeders (should) try their best to keep their cats free of any genetic defects, like heart problems in the family, and they try and breed cats to look and act very similar in order to keep the breed's standard. Like how Siamese are known to meow. 

Then there are coat colors, and any kitty can have a coat color that _looks_ like a certain breed, but that just means in its history somewhere there was a Siamese, or a cat that looked like one.

Both of your cats are called "domestic short haired" cats. That means they don't come from a breeder, they have a lot of random bloodlines in them, you can't trace back their history... and that they have short hair. Most people have domestic cats (domestic short hair/domestic medium hair/domestic long hair), even if they may look like a certain breed. Your kittens' coat colors are called "seal point" (err, or "chocolate point"... I'm not an expert, looking at the pads of their feel would tell you which, seal point have dark pads, chocolate points look lighter) and "calico", but those are not breeds... just like humans could have blond hair or darker skin, but just based on those facts does not mean we're only one race, we can have a people from different parts of the world in our family tree.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, technically aren't they both Domestic Shorthairs? Sparta isn't so much a Siamese but a seal point domestic shorthair and Mouse is a Calico colored domestic shorthaired.....


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes they could be sisters. A mommy cat can carry babies from 2 different fathers at one time. If the person who had the mommy cat did not keep up with where she is at the time she went into heat this could be one reason they are so very different. This is one reason good professional breeders seperate the mom cats from ALL other male cats so they can insure who was the daddy.

Or it could be just random chance they picked up on very different genetics from the same ones.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm... that is a good question that your daughter asked Praline. lol

Well at least I learn something new today. lol


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeez, I must have been tired. I didn't see your post Carmel, you explained it perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

Carmel explained it perfectly


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

You all explained it beautifully from different angles. I kind of like the term "moggy" for my cat because it sounds less like an actual breed than DSH. She is short haired but her mother is medium haired. Both are moggies. 

My 9 yo daughter and I had a short lesson in basic genetics yesterday. It took her about 5 minutes to get it. If you like, I can recap it for you.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hitomi said:


> Calimese!


That's an awesome breed!


----------

